# What do you guys think of the Epson PowerLite Pro Cinema 800?



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting an Epson PowerLite Pro Cinema 800 for my downstairs room. It is about 127.5 inches wide and more then 40 feet (haven't measured) long. I want to attach a projector to the ceiling about 8 feet (90 inches) from the wall I want to project the image on to.

According to Epson, the projected screen size would be 76 in. Diag, 66 in. Width, 38 in Height in 16:9 mode and 62 in Diag, 50 in. Width, 38 in Height.

The room I'm using has controlled lighting, I can make it 100% dark anytime during the day. I plan on buying some of the paint from Xtreme Fusion Screen and making my own screen so I can frame it out and make it look nice and what not.

I've never owned a projector before so I was just hoping to get some input from you guys.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi chase and welcome to the Shack!

I don't know much about that particular pj, but I can tell you if this is your first pj, you will love it most likely.

What are the specs on it and what will it run you cost wise?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

Some basic stats;

Brightness 1600/1200
Zoom 1.5/1
Digital Keystone Correction
H & V Lens Shift (more then most other projectors)
3 Year Mfg. Warranty
HDTV: 720p, 1080i, 525i, 575p, 625i, 480p, 480i
Component/RCA Video/HDMI/VGA
Native Res 1280x720
Max Res 1280x1024
Aspect Ratio 16:9 & 4:3

It's going to cost ~$2300 for the projector itself, then about another $200 to build the screen (I think...). I already have a sound system so that won't be an extra cost.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Frankly that sounds a little bit expensive, especially if you have a light controlled room. Have you considered the Sanyo Z4, Z5 or the Panny AE900? I think you would be saving yourself several hundred dollars (maybe $7-800 or more) for the same quality.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

****, that Pan. AE9000U is quite nice and almost $1000 cheaper, thanks for showing me that!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

chasemosher said:


> ****, that Pan. AE9000U is quite nice and almost $1000 cheaper, thanks for showing me that!


My PJ is not a Panasonic, all I know about PT AE900 and the new version of it PT AX100 is that they are great products.
I can always give you one more suggestion Hitachi HDPJ52 great reviews but a bit on expensive side.
Let us know how you made out


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

What is the min. distance the projector has to be from the screen? I was planning on putting mine about 8 feet from the wall (maybe a little closer) so I can get a 66 in. viewing area in wide screen mode.

Is there anything you guys could tell me about the distance from the screen that isn't commonly known?

Thanks.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Panasonic AE900U Throw Distance Calculator

A handy little tool... :T


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks, I didn't think the 900U's throw distance would be so small. =[

At 8 feet I would only get a 40 in. diag. screen in 16:9.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Actually that's 40" high x 71" wide... the diagonal screen would be 81" at 8'.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

I think I see what you're talking about, is the small light blue bar under the Throw Distance pointer the throw distance? Like if I put it between the distances above the line that would be the screen size?

Also, is there any downside to sitting behide the projector if it's mounted on the ceiling?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

chasemosher said:


> Also, is there any downside to sitting behide the projector if it's mounted on the ceiling?


No, its what you like.
I know people that use table mounted PJ's, and they are happy with it.
It all depends on your screen size
Hope this answers your question


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

When I sit in the back row in our HT room, the projector is 4-5' in front of us and we are on a riser, which puts us closer to the ceiling. It doesn't even phase me.

You would have to adjust the Throw Range to minimum and then Throw Distance bar to 8' to get an 81" diagonal screen.


----------

